# Favorite Schubert pianists?



## flamencosketches

Who are some of your favorite players of Franz Schubert's piano music? 

Currently, my favorite is Artur Schnabel. I think he had a beautiful sense of pacing with this music, near perfect to these ears. However, sometimes I am in the mood for a bit less hiss. More recent Schubert pianists that I like include Mitsuko Uchida, who recorded a great D960, and Alfred Brendel. I also love András Schiff's recent recordings of Schubert's music on a Viennese fortepiano from the period. 

A famous Schubert interpreter that I don't quite gel with is Sviatoslav Richter, whom I love in other repertoire. I believe one day it will "click", I probably just need to find the right performance. 

I know I created a thread recently about Schubert piano sonata cycles, but this is a completely different subject, I think. There are very great Schubert pianists who only recorded one or two out of the dozens of sonatas, Schnabel for example.


----------



## Mandryka

Here are five of my favourite Schubert recordings


----------



## Prokostakovich

deceased : Schnabel, Kempff, Richter

alive: Brendel, Lupu, Zimerman, Lonquich


----------



## Prokostakovich

deceased : Schnabel, Kempff, Richter

alive: Brendel, Lupu, Zimerman, Lonquich


----------



## flamencosketches

Prokostakovich said:


> deceased : Schnabel, Kempff, Richter
> 
> alive: Brendel, Lupu, Zimerman, Lonquich


Welcome, Prokostakovich. It's awesome to see that we share a lot of ground as far as favorite Schubert pianists. I don't know any Zimerman or Lonquich Schubert recordings, I should change that ASAP.


----------



## Bigbang

Prokostakovich said:


> deceased : Schnabel, Kempff, Richter
> 
> alive: Brendel, Lupu, Zimerman, Lonquich


Would you care to elaborate a little on your point?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

In order that I've heard: Kempff, Richter, Uchida, Lupu, Schnabel, Brendel, Zimerman. Yesterday I listened to some of Uchida's Schubert and really loved it. She has a real talent for burrowing deep under the skin of the music and highlighting a sort of emotional purity while somehow managing not to sound schmaltzy. Schnabel I have been a bit harsh on in the past, but I decidedly like him better in the Schubert sonatas than Beethoven. His creamy touch is quite magical in the former, in the latter I still think he sounds too nervous and rushed. And one single sonata from one particular pianist I've really liked: Alicia de Laroccha in the 21st. 

To hear: Volodos and Schiff.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> In order that I've heard: Kempff, Richter, Uchida, Lupu, Schnabel, Brendel, Zimerman. *Yesterday I listened to some of Uchida's Schubert* and really loved it. She has a real talent for burrowing deep under the skin of the music and highlighting a sort of emotional purity while somehow managing not to sound schmaltzy. Schnabel I have been a bit harsh on in the past, but I decidedly like him better in the Schubert sonatas than Beethoven. His creamy touch is quite magical in the former, in the latter I still think he sounds too nervous and rushed. And one single sonata from one particular pianist I've really liked: Alicia de Laroccha in the 21st.
> 
> To hear: Volodos and Schiff.


So did I, D960. Definitely my favorite recording of that sonata, tied with Schnabel, but in much better sound. Amazing, dreamlike performance. It's pure Schubert, in my book.


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> So did I, D960. Definitely my favorite recording of that sonata, tied with Schnabel, but in much better sound. Amazing, dreamlike performance. It's pure Schubert, in my book.


It's an interesting idea, I haven't heard Uchida. What struck me as interesting is that the music should be dreamlike - the last time I listened to it, months ago now, Trudelies Leonhardt playing, the first movement music was so turbulent, if it was a dream it wouldn't be one I'd want to have.

Who plays this like a dream? A sweet dream. As I say, I don't know Uchida, but the one that comes to mind is Afanassiev (ECM - the second recording.)


----------



## Josquin13

Years ago, my initial impression of Uchida's Schubert was that there were some odd touches here & there, interpretatively, that I wasn't keen on. However, my estimation of her Schubert rose significantly upon hearing her play this movement: 



.

I agree, Afanassiev can be deeply introspective in Schubert, too, & maybe even more so:


----------



## NLAdriaan

To me, Richter, Brendel, Lupu, Pollini, Volodos and Zimerman are the ones who really touch the soul of Schubert, where Brendel, Pollini and Zimerman are the more analytical interpreters.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mandryka said:


> It's an interesting idea, I haven't heard Uchida. What struck me as interesting is that the music should be dreamlike - the last time I listened to it, months ago now, Trudelies Leonhardt playing, the first movement music was so turbulent, if it was a dream it wouldn't be one I'd want to have.
> 
> Who plays this like a dream? A sweet dream. As I say, I don't know Uchida, but the one that comes to mind is Afanassiev (ECM - the second recording.)


I wouldn't call Uchida's D960 a sweet dream, or a dream I'd want to have, even; more neutral. Dreams are a turbulent place for some. Not of this earth.

@Josquin, I am eagerly awaiting a CD with Uchida playing D958 and D959. Looking forward to hearing it all.


----------



## Brian Albin

I like Gerald Moore because his "Der Leiermann" has a soft sound, and dislike Alfred Brendel because his playing of it has a hard sound. 
But I do not have the training to know if that is the pianist's touch, or a dressing of the hammers, or the type of amplifiers used to make the recording.

Brian


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Uchida is probably my favorite now. Ethereal, sensitive, burnished, adhering to the score - but deeply dramatic and structure-minded. She's quickly becoming one of my favorite pianists - her Mozart sonatas come highly, highly recommended by me, as do her Beethoven piano concerti with Sanderling and her Debussy Etudes.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Uchida is probably my favorite now. Ethereal, sensitive, burnished, adhering to the score - but deeply dramatic and structure-minded. She's quickly becoming one of my favorite pianists - her Mozart sonatas come highly, highly recommended by me, as do her Beethoven piano concerti with Sanderling and her Debussy Etudes.


I love Uchida's Schubert. Her D960 is dreamlike, unlike any other performance I've heard of it.


----------



## Caryatid

Are there any particularly good recordings of Schubert's solo piano music on a period instrument? Last time I checked not many recordings seemed to exist, but that was years ago.


----------



## Mandryka

Caryatid said:


> Are there any particularly good recordings of Schubert's solo piano music on a period instrument? Last time I checked not many recordings seemed to exist, but that was years ago.


Try these


----------



## Caryatid

Mandryka said:


> Try these
> 
> View attachment 132535
> 
> 
> View attachment 132538


Thank you. It turns out the complete Leonhardt series is on Spotify, which is handy.


----------



## Mandryka

Yes, but there’s also something very special about Semerjian I think - or maybe it’s just me, it’s a sonata I’m interested in.


----------



## Caryatid

Mandryka said:


> Yes, but there's also something very special about Semerjian I think - or maybe it's just me, it's a sonata I'm interested in.


It's a shame he doesn't appear to have recorded other sonatas.


----------



## Ulfilas

She makes a lot of others sound very plain.


----------



## Brian Albin

For a period instrument, this page has a link to Linn Records, perhaps suggesting that the fragments heard here are available from Linn in entirety. https://periodpiano.com/franz-schubert-winterreise/

Brian


----------



## Mandryka

Caryatid said:


> It's a shame he doesn't appear to have recorded other sonatas.


He seems to have disappeared after recording some Mozart and that Schubert.


----------



## The3Bs

Prokostakovich said:


> deceased : Schnabel, Kempff, Richter
> 
> alive: Brendel, Lupu, Zimerman, Lonquich


Agreed mostly with the above but in changed order....

deceased : My number one is Richter and then Schnabel, Vladimir Sofronitsky and some Maria Yudina

alive: Lupu, Volodos, Zimerman, Valery Afanassiev, Lonquich, Pires and some Imogen Cooper

I got into Schubert with Brendel many years ago but one day was hearing the Wanderer but failing to get any emotional reaction from it until I stumbled across a Library LP of Sviatoslav Richter's interpretation.... My world came stumbling down.... and could no longer hear Brendel....


----------



## Mandryka

Anyone got an opinion about Youri Egorov's Moments Musicaux here?


----------



## clavichorder

Lupu is really good.


----------



## vincula

I really like Annie Fischer's Schubert. 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## millionrainbows

When I want to hear Schubert, I get out my Kempff set. He has a very stable, staid way of playing that seems to suit Schubert.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mandryka said:


> Anyone got an opinion about Youri Egorov's Moments Musicaux here?
> 
> View attachment 132868


Yes. As usual, your recommendations are hard-to-find and overpriced. This one's $88.88 on Amazon. It would be nice to have a link.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Yes. As usual, your recommendations are hard-to-find and overpriced. This one's $88.88 on Amazon. It would be nice to have a link.


You do realize Amazon is a joke with their scalper prices? You can find his Schubert and a lot more in a 10 CD set entitled A Life In Music on the Etcetera label. https://www.grooves-inc.com/youri-e...=shop&utm_campaign=scroller&utm_medium=artist


----------



## starthrower

I listened to a bunch of pianists playing the D959 including Kempff, Brendel, Uchida, Zacharias, Arrau, Badura-Skoda, Pollini, Zimerman, and Lupu. The only one I really didn't like is Pollini. Lousy piano sound with too much pedal. I wasn't crazy about Zimerman either. Not much poetry in his playing. Most of the others sounded quite similar with only Arrau really standing apart with his dark, thick sound. And slight differences in phrasing from a couple of the others like Lupu. If I were to buy a set I'd probably get the Kempff, Skoda, or Uchida.


----------



## Caryatid

starthrower said:


> I listened to a bunch of pianists playing the D959 including Kempff, Brendel, Uchida, Zacharias, Arrau, Badura-Skoda, Pollini, Zimerman, and Lupu. The only one I really didn't like is Pollini. Lousy piano sound with too much pedal. I wasn't crazy about Zimerman either. Not much poetry in his playing. *Most of the others sounded quite similar with only Arrau really standing apart with his dark, thick sound.* And slight differences in phrasing from a couple of the others like Lupu. If I were to buy a set I'd probably get the Kempff, Skoda, or Uchida.


It's true. Arrau always sounds only like himself.


----------



## Russell Chee

Schnabel in D959/960, Pollini in D958 (I think some may find his approach overly mannered and cold, and I do like Kempff in this sonata more except in the finale, where his tempo really is quite too slow), and I know some people don't think of the Impromptus as great music but Schnabel (on RCA) in D899 and Kempff in D935 do quite nicely.

Also, if you're really in the mood for something left-wing: Richter's D960 on Olympia, with a 25-minute-long first movement. I do enjoy it, very much, but only sometimes. you'll see what I mean, I think!


----------



## Russell Chee

Caryatid said:


> Are there any particularly good recordings of Schubert's solo piano music on a period instrument? Last time I checked not many recordings seemed to exist, but that was years ago.


Andras Schiff has been getting a lot of attention on ECM too, though I personally don't enjoy period instruments, so I wouldn't know if they're any good. But worth checking out probably - it's always fun when a major pianist turns to period performances


----------



## Simon23

For full cycle of sonatas - Badura-Skoda (early records, not hammerklavier) and Kempff. For late sonatas - Brendel and Richter.


----------



## joen_cph

Some I like are Yudina, Richter, Kovacevich, Sofronitzky, Lupu, a bit of Brendel's and Schnabel's, etc.

Should I find D'Alberto's complete set, I'll grab that too, it seems to be interesting.


----------



## teeemkay

Have you checked out Asaf Blasberg?


----------



## Helgi

I've been enjoying Paul Lewis' recordings lately, his series on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Dimace

*Ingrid Haebler,* my dear friends. The very best and the one who won the 1954 (First Place, Gold medal) Schubert-Wettbewerb. Incomparable in everything she has performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel and Christian Zacharias, thank you.


----------



## Josquin13

For me, it's Arthur Schnabel (historical), Clara Haskil (anything you can find): 



, Emil Gilels (especially his brilliant Moments Musicaux on EMI, but also his Schubert on RCA Victor & Melodiya--if the sound is acceptable), Maria João Pires (on DG & Erato), Radu Lupu (especially his Decca 8 Impromptus: 



), Edwin Fischer (historical, especially his 8 Impromptus: 



), Dinu Lipatti, Sviatoslav Richter, Alfred Brendel (his first Philips recordings from the 1970s--mostly analogue--especially in the superb AMSI remasters: https://www.amazon.com/Brendel-Spielt-Schubert-F-SCHUBERT/dp/B001BNQJDC), Michel Dalberto (his complete Denon box set, also issued by Brilliant), and Ingrid Haebler (her complete recordings released in a 7 CD discount set: https://www.amazon.com/Collectors-S...aebler+schubert&qid=1616410007&s=music&sr=1-2). I've also like some of Vladimir Ashkenazy's Schubert on Decca, as well as Valery Afanassiev in D. 960 (on ECM, & Denon). & from Brendel's later digital Philips series, I most liked his D. 845/D.946 (though his earlier recordings of these sonatas may be slightly better): https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pia...schubert+d.+946&qid=1616410292&s=music&sr=1-1.

EDIT: Oh yes, I forgot to mention that I like Lazar Berman in Schubert's final Piano Sonata, D. 960:








as well as Maria Yudina, Arthur Schnabel, & Clara Haskil in D. 960, too:









On a period piano, I've liked Malcolm Bilson (his complete cycle on Hungaroton): 



 , and Paul Badura Skoda (on Arcana, who has also recorded Schubert on a modern piano, as well). Jan Vermeulen's Etcetera label series played on a very rare, original Nanette Streicher fortepiano from 1826 (which was found in good condition) can be interesting, too (but for alternative listening, it's not a first or second period choice): 




In the Fantasie in F minor, D. 940--which is a favorite Schubert work of mine--I've most liked the following 6 recordings on a piano: Maria João Pires/Ricardo Castro (DG): 



, Alfred Brendel/Evelyn Crochet (Vox/Turnabout): 



, Maria João Pires/Hüseyin Sermet (Erato): 



, Sviatoslav Richter/Benjamin Britten (BBC), Emil Gilels/Elena Gilels (DG):



, and Murray Perahia/Radu Lupu (Sony/CBS).

Plus, it's very interesting to hear the 4-hand Fantasie played on a period piano, by Robert Levin & Malcolm Bilson: 



.


----------



## SearsPoncho

I enjoy all the pianists mentioned, but a wild card ("because I cut the brakes!") that is rarely mentioned is Stephen Kovacevich. He's very good in the later sonatas, especially the last masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Shai Wosner is the new kid on the block. One to watch .


----------



## Guest

Overall, Arrau is my favorite, but lately I've been enjoying Andrea Lucchesini's Schubert recordings.


----------



## 89Koechel

Oh, so VERY-fine, Josquin, and many thanks! Well, it might seem obvious that Schnabel (of course), Richter and others might seem obvious choices .. but also, mentioning, Brendel or Evelyn Crochet ... on those "old" recordings ... Haebler, Bilson, Dalberto and the other unknowns are ones that we should find. Well, by golly, here's another name, and another wonderful pianist of the past - Lili Kraus.


----------



## Leo1277

Uchida - she has enough of the lyricism, but with precision without just romantically drifting around

Arrau - his Schubert is different from most, but very thoughtful, always looking for the demonic and eternally unresolved


----------



## 96 Keys

I like Arrau, Paul Lewis, and Andrea Lucchesini.


----------



## Mandryka

I like Tobias Koch most in Schubert


----------



## bigfatchords

I have a DVD (Phillips) of the last three Sonatas of Schubert with Alfred Brendel. Marvelous interpretations.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schiff *(ECM) and *Malcolm Bilson*. But also, already mentioned, *Brendel*.


----------



## Music_Enthusiast1993

flamencosketches said:


> Who are some of your favorite players of Franz Schubert's piano music?
> 
> Currently, my favorite is Artur Schnabel. I think he had a beautiful sense of pacing with this music, near perfect to these ears. However, sometimes I am in the mood for a bit less hiss. More recent Schubert pianists that I like include Mitsuko Uchida, who recorded a great D960, and Alfred Brendel. I also love András Schiff's recent recordings of Schubert's music on a Viennese fortepiano from the period.
> 
> A famous Schubert interpreter that I don't quite gel with is Sviatoslav Richter, whom I love in other repertoire. I believe one day it will "click", I probably just need to find the right performance.
> 
> I know I created a thread recently about Schubert piano sonata cycles, but this is a completely different subject, I think. There are very great Schubert pianists who only recorded one or two out of the dozens of sonatas, Schnabel for example.


Zimerman did a PHENOMENAL job recording Schubert’s four impromptus (Opus 90). I am a great fan of all four of those works. This is Schubert’s solo piano music at peak maturity.


----------



## KlassikerDronning

flamencosketches said:


> Who are some of your favorite players of Franz Schubert's piano music?
> 
> Currently, my favorite is Artur Schnabel. I think he had a beautiful sense of pacing with this music, near perfect to these ears. However, sometimes I am in the mood for a bit less hiss. More recent Schubert pianists that I like include Mitsuko Uchida, who recorded a great D960, and Alfred Brendel. I also love András Schiff's recent recordings of Schubert's music on a Viennese fortepiano from the period.
> 
> A famous Schubert interpreter that I don't quite gel with is Sviatoslav Richter, whom I love in other repertoire. I believe one day it will "click", I probably just need to find the right performance.
> 
> I know I created a thread recently about Schubert piano sonata cycles, but this is a completely different subject, I think. There are very great Schubert pianists who only recorded one or two out of the dozens of sonatas, Schnabel for example.


Me. I play his music on piano/harpsichord, violin, and metal electric guitar. Plus I look like a feminine version of him. I am the ultimate Schubert-inspired musician second to none!!!


----------



## KlassikerDronning

I don't even know wh


Allegro Con Brio said:


> Uchida is probably my favorite now. Ethereal, sensitive, burnished, adhering to the score - but deeply dramatic and structure-minded. She's quickly becoming one of my favorite pianists - her Mozart sonatas come highly, highly recommended by me, as do her Beethoven piano concerti with Sanderling and her Debussy Etudes.


I don't even know who that is, nor do I care. I could do better than them any day!!!


----------



## KlassikerDronning

Music_Enthusiast1993 said:


> Zimerman did a PHENOMENAL job recording Schubert’s four impromptus (Opus 90). I am a great fan of all four of those works. This is Schubert’s solo piano music at peak maturity.


Lol Zimmerman


----------



## KlassikerDronning

NLAdriaan said:


> To me, Richter, Brendel, Lupu, Pollini, Volodos and Zimerman are the ones who really touch the soul of Schubert, where Brendel, Pollini and Zimerman are the more analytical interpreters.


They are all posers🤡


----------



## KlassikerDronning

flamencosketches said:


> Who are some of your favorite players of Franz Schubert's piano music?
> 
> Currently, my favorite is Artur Schnabel. I think he had a beautiful sense of pacing with this music, near perfect to these ears. However, sometimes I am in the mood for a bit less hiss. More recent Schubert pianists that I like include Mitsuko Uchida, who recorded a great D960, and Alfred Brendel. I also love András Schiff's recent recordings of Schubert's music on a Viennese fortepiano from the period.
> 
> A famous Schubert interpreter that I don't quite gel with is Sviatoslav Richter, whom I love in other repertoire. I believe one day it will "click", I probably just need to find the right performance.
> 
> I know I created a thread recently about Schubert piano sonata cycles, but this is a completely different subject, I think. There are very great Schubert pianists who only recorded one or two out of the dozens of sonatas, Schnabel for example.


I really actually am the only one who can do my boy. Everyone else is an imposter. They should wear a green hazmat suit!(laughs like hyena )😆


----------



## composingmusic

Leo1277 said:


> Uchida - she has enough of the lyricism, but with precision without just romantically drifting around


It's exactly this – lyricism and beautiful tone, but with precision, and an impeccable sense of dynamics and drama!


----------

